# Looking for a breeder in WI/ILL



## bizz352 (Feb 10, 2015)

My wife and I are currently in the process of starting to look for a breeder and I have to say the process is a little overwhelming. We recently lost our 14 year GSD to bone cancer so its been a long time since we've gone through this. And honestly we got lucky with Jake. We got him from a friend of a friend for only 300 dollars. He had an almost perfect temperament and no major health problems until arthritis set in when he was around 12. 

I've been doing some research but the problems I seem to be running into with the smaller breeders are either cost or availability. I'm not willing to pay 3000 dollars for a dog from working or show lines. Schutzhund or showing is just not in the cards for us as owners. 1500 dollars is the most I'm willing to pay for a companion dog and even that is pushing it. I just want a healthy dog with an even temperament that can keep up with me on my runs. 

I also don't know what to think of some of the larger breeders in my area. Some are pumping out litters every month and that opens a whole other set of issues. Are they actually concerned with breeding happy healthy pups? or are they just trying to turn over as much inventory as possible? Also they have complaints but then again you never know how many of those are actually legitimate. As somebody who has worked in the service industry I understand some people are just never happy and will complain no matter what. 

I was a member here way back when Jake was a puppy. I know there is a lot of knowledge here and I hope somebody can push me in the right direction.

Thanks


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

I personally would not support a breeder that breeds more than 2 or 3 litters a year.

It is absolutely worth it to pay more for a puppy from a reputable breeder. You have a much better chance of getting a healthy and stable puppy from a reputable breeder because they breed for health and proper breed temperament.

A reputable GSD breeder charges between $1,500-$2,500.

When I get another GSD, I am going to get one from Huerta Hof.

http://teamhuertahof.com/


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Vom dreieck around Harvard has a few shepherds available right now, I also know someone with older dogs (around 2) that are available in the Milwaukee area. PM me for more information.


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Landschaft
Vom Geistwasser
Vom Haus Miller (WL and European SL)
in Minnesota...Staatsmacht


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Huerta Hof


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Bill Kulla and Jennifer Acevedo (vom Geistwasser) in Marengo.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

bizz352 said:


> My wife and I are currently in the process of starting to look for a breeder and I have to say the process is a little overwhelming. We recently lost our 14 year GSD to bone cancer so its been a long time since we've gone through this. And honestly we got lucky with Jake. We got him from a friend of a friend for only 300 dollars. He had an almost perfect temperament and no major health problems until arthritis set in when he was around 12.
> 
> I've been doing some research but the problems I seem to be running into with the smaller breeders are either cost or availability. I'm not willing to pay 3000 dollars for a dog from working or show lines. Schutzhund or showing is just not in the cards for us as owners. 1500 dollars is the most I'm willing to pay for a companion dog and even that is pushing it. I just want a healthy dog with an even temperament that can keep up with me on my runs.
> 
> ...


Biz

$1,500 is the going rate for a quality pup, give or take a couple of hundred dollars depending on where you live. You can e-mail me if you like and I can help point you to a good breeder close to you.

Have a look at Kavallerie German Shepherds and watch their videos on puppy imprinting.

[email protected]


Kim


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum.
> 
> I personally would not support a breeder that breeds more than 2 or 3 litters a year.
> 
> ...


If you won't support a breeder that breeds more than 2 or 3 litters a year, how is it that you've chosen Huerta Hof?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

martemchik said:


> If you won't support a breeder that breeds more than 2 or 3 litters a year, how is it that you've chosen Huerta Hof?


How many litters a year do they produce, do you know? 

4? That's fine, but they are not producing 6, 7, 8+ litters a year.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> How many litters a year do they produce, do you know?
> 
> 4? That's fine, but they are not producing 6, 7, 8+ litters a year.


Well...just did some simple research. Their V litter was born December 2010. They just had their S litter a few weeks ago. So that's...a little more than 20 litters in 4 years. So that's an average of 5 per year. If your going to set your limit at 3...they're still way over that. Not sure why there is such a big difference between 4 and 6 either and what that really says about the quality of the breeder.

I personally don't care how many litters a breeder has. If they have the stock to produce good dogs, it doesn't matter how many times they're breeding.


----------



## GoonerChi (Feb 11, 2015)

Sarah'sSita said:


> Landschaft
> Vom Geistwasser
> Vom Haus Miller (WL and European SL)
> in Minnesota...Staatsmacht


Regarding Landschaft --
Our last GSD was from there (we lost him to cancer in October at age 10).
In many ways, he was an exceptional dog.
Smart, strong, great with kids. He had most of the qualities people look for in GSDs. When we had the twins, he really seemed to think he was there nanny. I just can't tell you all how wonderful, gentle, and caring this dog was with them.
The only warning is that she breeds dogs for protection or police work. The dog could be very high drive. Depending on what you are looking for, that could be very good or very bad.
I'm definitely not saying to avoid them. For certain owners, it is hard to imagine doing better than their dogs. But just know that you are getting a dog that may be a lot of dog.


----------



## GoonerChi (Feb 11, 2015)

OK, I took a look at Huerta's website and it contains almost no information.
Can anybody provide more information on them?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GoonerChi said:


> OK, I took a look at Huerta's website and it contains almost no information.
> Can anybody provide more information on them?


You can find them on facebook.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

martemchik said:


> Vom dreieck around Harvard has a few shepherds available right now, I also know someone with older dogs (around 2) that are available in the Milwaukee area. PM me for more information.


 
I've noticed their web-site is outdated. Do you have personal experience with Vom Dreieck???

Do their dogs make good family pets or are they over the top???

I have heard of them, but don't know anything about their dogs.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes I have personal experience, I don't know what you mean by over the top. I think he breeds proper, to standard, GSD. Something that's probably not for everyone.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Thanks martemchik!!!!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Neighbor lady got a great looking GSD from Jerland in Barron WI.


Jerland Kennels - German Shepherd Dogs - Adult Dogs


Wish I could have seen how the pup grew up but the lady died unfortunately....


SuperG


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

SuperG said:


> Neighbor lady got a great looking GSD from Jerland in Barron WI.
> 
> 
> Jerland Kennels - German Shepherd Dogs - Adult Dogs
> ...


What happened to the dog?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> What happened to the dog?


I was all ready to help out if the pup wasn't wanted ...but one her children took the pup in...I hope some day I get to see little Phoebe again.


SuperG


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

SuperG said:


> Neighbor lady got a great looking GSD from Jerland in Barron WI.
> 
> 
> Jerland Kennels - German Shepherd Dogs - Adult Dogs
> ...


I've met one adult dog from Jerland. He was a nice dog, clearly well trained and well mannered. 

I personally did not choose that kennel. Based on their website I didn't think what they were breeding was a match for what I wanted, and I felt I could do better in that regard. But that isn't to take away from the dogs; I only met the one and can only say that I met him, he was a very nice dog, and he represented well.


----------

